# How much exercise for a mini?



## lily cd re

I just wrote a reply in your training questions thread, but now feel I need a reminder about how old Bella is. Unless she is an adolescent/older puppy I think that amount of exercise might even be excessive. If she is really young then definitely too much on leash time.


----------



## Daywalker

She's 8 months old. I've had her for 3 days. She previously lived with an older lady who ended up not being able to keep her for personal/health reasons. 

Right now, Bella trots happily on walks (in the morning on the road; in the evening, laps of the yard because the pavement is hot). I'd absolutely do less if she looked tired or unhappy or if I ended up carrying her home. Even with two walks,when I let her loose, she still uses up most of the 2.5 acre yard running with Casper (10 years) until he's ready to go inside and then Bella still wants to play fetch. I let Casper loose on most of Bell's potty breaks but his recall is reliable and hers isn't so I'm reluctant to let her free (the yard is fenced but it's too big of a yard for me to want to chase her in it).


----------



## fjm

I would say it sounds about right, although if she has lived with an elderly lady who may not have walked her much I think you are wise to watch and make sure it is not too much too soon. Half an hour at a time leash walking plus free play and sniff time is a good combination - as you get to know each other better and can rely on her recall perhaps you could work up to longer walks off leash somewhere safe. My toys will happily do 3 miles or more off leash walking, when they can go at their own pace and pause to sniff and explore, and I Bella sounds to be very similar in size to Poppy.


----------



## lily cd re

Okay then, since you referred to her as a puppy I was thinking she was younger. I think of an 8 month old as a young adolescent more than a puppy. I agree with fjm then.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I think you are doing fine! Being that you are on acreage and on soft surfaces and not cement, her joints are pretty safe. My Molly has had free access to our yard/patio ever since she was a pup while on a 30 ft longline( I live in an apartment) and regimented walks 2x a day for 30-60 mins with no harm at all. The longline was very helpful in teaching her an excellent recall! At 8 months old your girl is almost done growing but building muscle slowly will protect her knees for sure!


----------

